# Guinea fowl – Danio



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I would be interested to try it once with this little fish. It is endemic in a lake in Myanmar. In my old age, he was not yet known. We have someone in our community who has experiences with that already? Some I have already determined, but I would be grateful for further instructions. The name is Danio margaritatus.
Greetings


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Just Google images that fish..... woweeeeeee..... Gorgeous!!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm pretty sure there are afew here who have them now.I did keep them about 3 years ago,and they are beautiful,LITTLE fish.I kept them in a fluval edge(6 gallon) with black sand.Most here refer to them as CPD(celestial Pearl Danios) and also the Galaxy Rasbora.They are relatively "new" introduced to the public withiin the last ten years.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks for the post. If these fish are so few, I'm going to do with it. They say they need it slightly alkaline, and not too warm. But very clean. They should put a few eggs daily. In each case the fish needs only small aquariums. With 16G he would be very pleased.
regards


----------

